# Finally got a nice bird and rattlesnake...



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Picked up this nice bird today, but nearly stepped on a rattlesnake on the way back out. This is oak brush terrain at 6000-7000' elevation. Temps this morning were 40 degrees, did not expect to run into snakes this early this high, but they are already out.

Lots of gobbling for about 1 hour at first light and then silence. Came in running on a string, closed the last 60 yards to shooting range in about 30 seconds. I learned you don't need decoys, in fact I think turkeys may work a little bit better without decoys and sure makes moving setups easier. I guess those guys that have been doing this for 50 years back east know what they are talking about.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I love it! Congrats!


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

very nice there toasty nice looking bird how big was the rattle snake 
i run across one yesterday out lookin


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Toasty great bird man. Congrats on a fine one!


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

richard rouleau said:


> very nice there toasty nice looking bird how big was the rattle snake
> i run across one yesterday out lookin


The biggest I've ever seen. It was about 5-6 feet long. I counted at least 7 rattles. I wouldn't mind if I never saw one again.

Rich,

Did the one you saw chase you down and try to eat you for breakfast? I've heard the snakes down there are very aggressive.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice bird congrats


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Great looking bird!



toasty said:


> Picked up this nice bird today, but nearly stepped on a rattlesnake on the way back out. This is oak brush terrain at 6000-7000' elevation. Temps this morning were 40 degrees, did not expect to run into snakes this early this high, but they are already out.
> 
> Lots of gobbling for about 1 hour at first light and then silence. Came in running on a string, closed the last 60 yards to shooting range in about 30 seconds.* I learned you don't need decoys,*...Yup...threw that **** decoy away a few years back...also leaves a little more room in the vest for a bigger lunch   in fact I think turkeys may work a little bit better without decoys and sure makes moving setups easier. I guess those guys that have been doing this for 50 years back east know what they are talking about.


----------

